# LS7 Clutch install...I think



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am planning on installing an LS7 clutch, because after reading all the forums it seems to be the favorite and best. The kit on gmpartshouse.com comes with a flywheel but does anyone know if it's a lightweight flywheel or a standard? I want the standard. 

Also, I will be having the trans rebuilt while I do the clutch. So I figure as long as i'm in there I might as well do everything. Is there something that I should request from the guy doing to rebuild as far as internals go? 

What slave would you guys recommend and does anyone have any reviews on the TICK performance master cylinder? Does it help as much as they say it does? I want the whole clutch/transmission side of the car to be perfect before I put on my headers and get a tune. 

Any recommendations...?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The LS7 clutch gets the LS7 flywheel. There's only one and it's heavier than the stock GTO unit. I wouldn't say that it's the best clutch but it is a good, fairly cheap alternative for a relatively stock powered GTO. The trans if it's in good shape and you felt you had to do something I'd do the blocker rings and fork pads. I don't think that the Tick master is really that necessary and you use a F-body slave and swap the fitting with your old one to fit your car. It's the same unit as the GTO one and you'll save $150 or so. Make sure to get a remote bleeder for the slave. Changing out the fluid and bleeding it from time to time is the best thing you can do for shifting.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, my GTO is relatively stock right now. But not for long. What clutch should I go with? I know there is a ton of threads on this and that there is really no definite answer, but your opinion on it would be awesome. 

Just wanna make sure that the drivetrain is ready for the performance upgrades i'm planning...headers, intake, tune. Eventually a cam.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Monster....end of discussion


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Monster or Diamond


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok. I checked out monster and diamond. 


Would you guys recommend a stage 3 monster or a stage 2 diamond. 

I don't plan on going over 600HP. I will probably go 550 at the very most. I also drive the car everyday at the moment, and will continue to do so for awhile. 

Also, should I replace the flywheel? Diamond says you HAVE to but are they just trying to make a buck?

I will be replacing the slave for sure and i'm going to go with the tickshift performance clutch master cylinder.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's a hard choice. I was going to go with the Stage 3 Monster, but then read everywhere that the Stage 2 is a lot more driver friendly for DD. So I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't drag race at the track a lot you'll like either of those in a stage 2. They have the most stock-like feel while still giving a lot more clamping force. The stage 3 are puck type and act more like an on/off switch. I'd say a definite yes to the flywheel replacement. The aftermarket ones are billet steel and will mate up with your new clutch/pressure plate.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear ya Falco. I think that's why i'm gonna go with the diamond stage 2. It has a higher hp rating and still has dd qualities. 

Thanks for your help svede. I think i'm gonna go with diamond...the whole kit, flywheel and all. 

Do you think that it would be a good idea to change out my master with the one from tick performance?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Where did you find the Diamond package? 

About the master cylinder, it really isn't worth the money. The stock one is perfectly fine and usually lasts a long time. I would definitely change out the clutch, flywheel, and the slave cylinder though. Also add the remote bleeder and if you want to go even further, you can change to SS Braided Lines. Helps a ton. That's everything I am going to purchase when I am ready to pull the trigger. The master cylinder to me and to many others, is just a waste of cash. Use it on one of the other pieces.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Where did you find the Diamond package?
> 
> About the master cylinder, it really isn't worth the money. The stock one is perfectly fine and usually lasts a long time. I would definitely change out the clutch, flywheel, and the slave cylinder though. Also add the remote bleeder and if you want to go even further, you can change to SS Braided Lines. Helps a ton. That's everything I am going to purchase when I am ready to pull the trigger. The master cylinder to me and to many others, is just a waste of cash. Use it on one of the other pieces.



I found the package on their website. 

That's kind of what I was thinking about the master but I wanted to hear it from someone who actually KNEW. Thanks for the input. 

Can you recommend a good source for ss lines?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Honestly the only place that I have heard people get them from is gtfabrications.com. You call them and tell them your exact specs and they make the lines for you. But, like I said it's not a necessity and although some claim the SS braided lines help with shifting speed, many don't seem to see a difference. But I would definitely go with a remote bleeder.


----------

